# 2014 Scott Addict cable routing



## octave

hey everyone!

i just picked up a 2014 Scott Addict 20. i plan on switching it all over to dura ace, but i had a question. does the internal cable routing use housing all the way through the frame or is it bare cable once it goes internal?

thanks!

o


----------



## MMsRepBike

Bare cable. I haven't seen a high end road bike yet that uses housing internally.


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


> Bare cable. I haven't seen a high end road bike yet that uses housing internally.


ok! thanks for the response. bare cable for derailleurs for sure. and bare cable for rear brake? my pinarello paris uses full length internal housing for the rear brake. my look 586 did, too, now that i think of it.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Oh yeah? My guess is housing was used but it wasn't designed that way. What Pinarello?


----------



## rm -rf

I posted about replacing my internal brake cable. 

Don't just pull out the old cable!

The key is to thread on a thin plastic tubing onto the wire cable, and feed that back through the frame as the old wire cable is pulled out. Then the new wire cable can be fished through the tubing.


----------



## jetdog9

Bare cable for 2014 Scott Addict for rear brake. Just checked my 2015 and it's the same frame (pretty sure).


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


> Oh yeah? My guess is housing was used but it wasn't designed that way. What Pinarello?


it was the 2011 pinarello paris, the first year of the new model that was discontinued in 2014 to make way for the new prince in 2015.

the look was a 2009 586 origin, just fyi.


----------



## octave

rm -rf said:


> I posted about replacing my internal brake cable.
> 
> Don't just pull out the old cable!
> 
> The key is to thread on a thin plastic tubing onto the wire cable, and feed that back through the frame as the old wire cable is pulled out. Then the new wire cable can be fished through the tubing.


thanks for the heads-up! i will check out the post.

and thanks for checking yours, jetdog. i will find out soon enough what's going on in there when i start tearing stuff down, but i wanted to have a bit of an idea before stuff got craaaaazy.

o


----------



## MMsRepBike

I have a 2013 Paris sitting right next to me. My suspicion is correct. Whomever setup those bikes did it wrong, there isn't supposed to be any housing in the frame.


----------



## octave

rm -rf said:


> I posted about replacing my internal brake cable.
> 
> Don't just pull out the old cable!
> 
> The key is to thread on a thin plastic tubing onto the wire cable, and feed that back through the frame as the old wire cable is pulled out. Then the new wire cable can be fished through the tubing.


where do you get the thin plastic tubing? can it be had at home depot or somewhere not on the interwebs? i would love to get this thing done tomorrow!


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


> I have a 2013 Paris sitting right next to me. My suspicion is correct. Whomever setup those bikes did it wrong, there isn't supposed to be any housing in the frame.


that's pretty wild. it looked great on both bikes, not at all like a cable seat or guide were missing! no rattle either.


----------



## MMsRepBike

octave said:


> where do you get the thin plastic tubing? can it be had at home depot or somewhere not on the interwebs? i would love to get this thing done tomorrow!


Take some old housing and cut it up carefully. You want to peel off the outer layer and the metal layer too. Enough so you can expose a few inches of the inner most plastic liner in the housing. Grab this tight and strong with some pliers and pull it out.
With shift housing that has the lengthwise running wires, it's easy to just cut it and pull out the inner plastic sleeve.

Otherwise it can be had in an automotive shop. I forget what it's for or called but I've bought it there before. I small spool of it in a hang package. Comes with some small fitting for something. It's much easier just to harvest some old housing though.

And the things missing on that Paris are called "brake ferrules" by Gita Bike. Most shops don't even know how to get them. Even places like Glory, R&A, Wrech Science, etc. don't have them but they are readily available. They are a reducing ferrule that is proprietary to Pinarello as far as I'm aware. No aftermarket ferrule or reducer works. If you go to a Pinarello shop you will find this same setup on most all of their bikes from that time period. I actually just converted an FP Due that had full run housing back to proper spec with these things a few weeks ago.


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


> Take some old housing and cut it up carefully. You want to peel off the outer layer and the metal layer too. Enough so you can expose a few inches of the inner most plastic liner in the housing. Grab this tight and strong with some pliers and pull it out.
> With shift housing that has the lengthwise running wires, it's easy to just cut it and pull out the inner plastic sleeve.
> 
> Otherwise it can be had in an automotive shop. I forget what it's for or called but I've bought it there before. I small spool of it in a hang package. Comes with some small fitting for something. It's much easier just to harvest some old housing though.
> 
> And the things missing on that Paris are called "brake ferrules" by Gita Bike. Most shops don't even know how to get them. Even places like Glory, R&A, Wrech Science, etc. don't have them but they are readily available. They are a reducing ferrule that is proprietary to Pinarello as far as I'm aware. No aftermarket ferrule or reducer works. If you go to a Pinarello shop you will find this same setup on most all of their bikes from that time period. I actually just converted an FP Due that had full run housing back to proper spec with these things a few weeks ago.



ah yes, the ferrules seated in the frame. i always want to call them cable seats or something, somehow feeling that ferrule really only fits when speaking of the thing you put on the end of a cable. although, for some frames that take a bare cable into these frame ferrules, this is true and i guess based on my 'definition' i have in my head it is indeed a ferrule.

long story short, ferrules can be nice, but for that 2011 it look slicked as all get out with just the housing entering and exiting. i am surprised to learn it was incorrect! could you send a photo of the 2013's ferrule set up so i can have an idea of what it looks like?

as for the addict frame--- i just went fishing! i was too impatient to wait to track down any of the cable liner or to make any myself. and, honestly, it was actually pretty easy! the bottom bracket cable guide simply snaps out and leaves a nice hole to fish around in. just got out my flashlight and a length of old brake cable that i bent on the end to work as my hook. not bad!

thanks for all the suggestions!

o


----------

